
The real surprise of the App Store isn’t number of downloads or revenue - danw
http://www.last100.com/2008/08/11/the-real-surprise-of-the-app-store-isnt-number-of-downloads-or-revenue/
======
sh1mmer
I'm not sure if this is 100% accurate. My ageing N95 has a "Download" link in
the applications folder. This allows you to browse and buy apps. I've never
done it because most of the Apps in their are naff and the ones that aren't
are not worth the £6-10 they cost to me.

~~~
DenisM
Virtous cycle must be formed between size and quality of the audience and
variety and quality of the content. Those cycles do not build themselves. That
is why Apple's App Store is a success and Nokia's or Handango is not.

~~~
sh1mmer
I'd totally agree with that, I think I was more pointing out that Nokia do
have a way to bill Apps to the consumer over the phone.

------
darjen
It's not really that earth shattering. AppStore will help drive more people to
the iPhone platform, thus bringing more revenue to ATT.

